# Questions about mandatory reporting



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

I posted a long time back about how I don't think my husband is capable of appropriately supervising our children (he left our 3 year old alone in a swimming pool, no life jacket, deep end about 10 feet deep). That's the worst, but it there have been other things that assure me this wasn't a one-time lapse in judgement. 

My question is about whether a MC in the USA is a mandatory reporter, and if this kind of thing rises to the level of neglect. We told our MC about it over here in Europe and I didn't consider whether that could trigger an investigation, but we're moving so I'm not worried. However, we will resume MC in the US, and my H's neglectful parenting is an issue in our marriage, so I'd like to talk about it. I do not, of course, want to trigger a CPS investigation. My children aren't in danger because I never leave them alone with H.

What do you think? Is it safe to talk about this in MC?


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

it's a case by case basis.....they are mandated reporters, but it is THEIR perception that determines whether or not they make the call.

So if your husband is advers to counselors like I am, or they just don't like him it will not bode well in your favor.

been there done that and will never forgive those involved.


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

Ugh, that's what I was afraid of. I really want to be able to talk about this aspect of our marriage, but not at the expense of an investigation.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

quite frankly if I could not leave my wife alone with our child for fear of her safety I would leave my wife in a NY minute. no need for counseling.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes, MC in US are mandatory reporters. But, what you describe is an event that happened in the past and that is not something to prompt a report. If you or H disclose information that leads to a threat of abuse or neglect in present, or an ongoing situation they will use that info as report substantiation.

Having said all that... Your MC will work with you to identify factors that could create unsafe situations for your children. If the MC feels the situation at home is approaching a no longer safe point, they will tell you straight up. It won't be a surprise knock on your door from CPS.

Your best bet to ensure the safety of your kids is to work with the MC, who will not be lolled into a false sense of security.

PM me when you're free.


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

ATC529R said:


> quite frankly if I could not leave my wife alone with our child for fear of her safety I would leave my wife in a NY minute. no need for counseling.


I know, I've thought about it. But if I leave him, he'll either have to have the kids unsupervised or they'll never see him. I think it's in their best interests for us to stay together, at least until they're old enough that they can take care of themselves.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

ATC529R said:


> quite frankly if I could not leave my wife alone with our child for fear of her safety I would leave my wife in a NY minute. no need for counseling.


The problem with that is joint custody and visitation.


----------

